# MBTI types of countries



## Levitar

Israel - ENTJ

Should be self-explanatory


----------



## animalfromthesea

USAepends on which state but mostly xSxJ
Canada:xSFJ
Mexico:ISFJ
UK:IxTJ
Ireland:ENFP
Australia:ESTP
New Zealand:ISFJ
France:ENTP
Switzerland:INTP
Germany:ESTP
Japan:ISTJ
China:ISTP
North Korea:ISTJ
South Korea:ESFJ
Russia:ESTJ
Italy:ESFJ
Spain:ESFP
Portugal:ISTP
Brazil:ESFP
Netherlands:ENFP
Belgium:ISFP/ENTP
Morocco:ISTJ
Turkey:ESTP
Congo:ENFJ


----------



## Buran

As a Canadian, I can say that Canada is most definitely an ISFJ country. People are expected to keep to themselves and have a certain sense of duty and integrity (Si), while also looking out for the needs of others (Fe).


----------



## LittleOrange

Lol, I´m answering a bit late on this thread.

Regarding England, I´ve been only to London. London seems very ENFP to me. 
I currently live in Germany...and it´s definately ISXJ country (Berlin could be INTJ though). Can´t figure out Te or Fe. In general the seem to be using T more cause it´s an engineer country, very rational. But, I also sense a lot of Fe values and putting a lot of importance on being polite....maybe it´s just balanced....

C´mon people, more analysis!


----------



## Dangerose

England seems super ISxJ to me. Ireland, xSFJ. Scotland, more ENFP, ESTJ maybe?
France is a country of philosophers so I would guess INTP with a dash of ENTP, whereas Germany I would type as INTJ or ISTJ.
Spain, Greece, Italy -- ESFP. Though Italy has a little bit of an ISFP feel as well.
Russia -- I would say it's an ESFJ country (with some ESTP going on as well)
China -- ISTJ 
India -- ENFP, ENTP
USA -- ESTJ, ENFP (popular culture in America seems very ENFP-driven)


----------



## Buran

I've been to Germany. It's definitely ISTJ. Everything is methodical and planned; to me this says Te. I'd also say that Germany has a strong Fi streak - although it's hidden, it's definitely there, and it comes out in their art.

The US, I'd say, is ESTJ in business. The ideal businessman in the US is polite, but cares more about getting the job done than anything else. Being able to strategise and plan (dominant Te) is highly valued, as is an eye for detail (auxiliary Si). Being able to generate new ideas (tertiary Ne) is a valued secondary skill; scruples (inferior Fi) are not really a concern, although occasionally they will pop up (sometimes in the form of the billionaire-turned-philanthropist).

On the other hand, the US is ESTP in culture. Sensory stimulation and spectacle (dominant Se) is a must; but if you want something to be truly successful, it has to have some intellectual meat to it (auxiliary Ti). An appeal to the emotions doesn't hurt (tertiary Fe). The whole thing doesn't have to make perfect sense (inferior Ni) as long as it looks alright from a distance.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

I feel like America is very Je. That's about all I get from it, though (having lived there for a quarter of a century).

Dubai used a lot of Ne-Te (so ENFP??)

Japan, Si and Fe, plus Ti also, and the Ne is specifically repressed. ISFJ.

Those are 3 off the top of my head.

And I'm going by what society values in this case; they don't reflect the supposed "personalities" of those particular types, which is something impossible to determine from my globe trotting perspective.


----------



## CosmicYeti

SharpestNiFe said:


> Greece - ISFJ


Why J? As a greek I really don't think so.

Funny thread anyway.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

CosmicYeti said:


> Why J? As a greek I really don't think so.
> 
> Funny thread anyway.


I, too, am Greek.

I think they are definitely entertainers (SF types), definitely FeTi, NOT FiTe or TiFe.

Arguments can be made for ESFJ.


----------



## Super Samurai

Congo is P for sure. I would say Congo is very ENFP like. Congo is for sure NF but the people are not Fe doms more Ne doms.


----------



## Morn

Madeleine44 said:


> Australia is probably ESFP or ESTP. The culture is very laid back and chilled, people are very sociable and they like to have fun and go on holidays. They also like to get drunk.


Australia is very ESTP I think. The country as a whole has a 'just get up and do it' mentality. But never takes anything too seriously. Always wants to be the centre of attention. 
Here's a couple of quotes from the Australian wisdoms site which sums up the culture well:


Never complain, never explain personal motto of Kerry Packer - billionaire


A determined soul will do more with a rusty monkey wrench than a loafer will accomplish with all the tools in a machine shop Robert Hughes - art critic and author

Unless you're willing to have a go, fail miserably, and have another go, success won't happen Phillip Adams - journalist


As a leader you must celebrate life, you must celebrate success and paradoxically, you must celebrate heroic failures Lieutenant General D.M. Mueller

All our best heroes are losers Richard Glover - radio presenter


Not lip service, nor obsequious homage to superiors, nor servile observance of forms and customs...the Australian army is proof that individualism is the best and not the worst foundation upon which to build up collective discipline - General Monash

The best way to help the poor is not to become one of them Lang Hancock - mining magnate

A wowser is...a person who is more shocked at seeing two inches of underskirt than a mountain of misery - John Scaddan, premier of Western Australia:


Such is life Ned Kelly - bushranger, last words before execution

Before you criticise someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticise them, you're a mile away and have their shoes - anon


A fair go for all, regardless of ethnicity, race, religion, except for Poms, Seppos and Kiwis - anon


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Russia = ENTJ
Ukraine = INTPish
North Korea = ESTP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Xahhakatar said:


>


Austria from Hetalia is sooooo ESTJ.
Switzerland is soooooooo ISTJ.
France is sooooooooo ENFP.
In fact, I don't agree much with this chart, but cute drawings!
but Greece... I lul'd.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Innit bruv? I found this one!
Just google "the names" to get the countries.
*INTJ (Arthur Kirkland): *Individualistic, confident, visionary, determined and natural leaders. However, skeptical, judgmental, clueless in romance 
*INTP (Lukas Bondevik):* Rational, contemplative, honest and straight-forward. However, critical, private and second guess themselves
*ENTJ (Matthias K**ø**hler**):* Natural leaders, determined, self-confident, strong-willed, charismatic and inspiring. However, stubborn, impatient,dominating, ruthless
*ENTP (Yao Wang):* Intelligent, original, charasmatic, energetic. However, argumentative, insensitive, intolerant
*INFJ (Ivan Braginski):* Insightful, decisive, passionate,altruistic. However, sensitive, perfectionist, stubborn, private
*INFP(Tino Väinämöinen**):* Idealistic, curious, loyal. Dedicatated, hard-working and seek harmony. However impractical, sensitive, difficult to get to know
*ENFJ (Francis Bonnefoy):* Caring, empathetic, loving, tolerant, characteristic, altruistic. However, too selfless and sensitive, overly idealistic and struggle to make tough decisions 
*ENFP (Feliciano Vargas):* Charismatic, imaginative, warm. Curious, energetic, popular, friendly. However, highly emotional, find it difficult to focus, poor practical skills, need affirmation from others
*ISTJ (Ludwig Beilschmidt):* Practical, create and enforce order, honest, dutiful. However, stubborn, insensitive, always by the book, judgmental, unreasonalbly blame themselves
*ISFJ (Kiku Honda):* Careful and considerate, reliable, patient, observant, enthusiastic, loyal and hard-working. However, too humble and shy, repress their feelings, reluctant to change, overload themselves
*ESTJ **(Roderich Edelstein):* Decisive, efficient, dedicated, patient and reliable, traditional. However, judgmental, too focused on social status, find it difficulat expressing emotion 
*ESFJ **(Gilbert Beilscmidt):* Outgoing and loyal, strong sense of duty, sensitive and warm. However, crave affirmation and acceptance, vulnerable to criticism, too needy and too selfless
*ISTP (Vash Zwingli):* Observant, tolerant, candid, spontaneous, relaxed, great in crisis. However, stubborn, insensitive, private and reserved, engages in risky behaviour
*ISFP (Lovino Vargas):* Charming, curious, passionate, artistic, open-minded and sympathetic, tend to avoid conflict. However, fiercely independent, unpredicatble, easily stressed, overly competitive and fluctuating self-esteem
*ESTP (Antonio **Fern**ández **Carriedo ):* Bold, rational, original, perceptive, direct and sociable. However, impatient, risk-prone, blunt, have trouble reading situations and unstructured 
*ESFP (Alfred F. Jones):* Original, bold, practical, observant, love people and life, excellent people skills. However materialistic, conflict-averse, easily bored and unfocused


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

What's Pakistan? India? Bangladesh? Sri Lanka?


----------



## Super Samurai

France is sooooooooo not ENFP.....

I am an ENFP who lived in France and I can tell you that France is in no way ENFP! You would only understand if you lived in France but I am telling you if anything France could be INFP but surely not an ENFP country....


----------



## Ghostsoul

I also found these:
















From this would guess...
Linear-Active: XSTJ
Multi-Active/Linear-Active: XSTP
Multi-Active: XSFP
Multi-Active/Reactive: XNFP or XSFJ
Reactive: XNFJ
Linear-Active/Multi-Active: XNTX

Note: Reactive is also often seen as the most intuitive, and often sees the 'bigger picture'.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

xaviergx said:


> France is sooooooooo not ENFP.....
> 
> I am an ENFP who lived in France and I can tell you that France is in no way ENFP! You would only understand if you lived in France but I am telling you if anything France could be INFP but surely not an ENFP country....


I mean the Hetalia character France is ENFP


----------



## Super Samurai

oh ok


----------



## Super Samurai

Vietnam is very ENFP so I guess Reactive is XNFP. Korea is probably INFJ.


----------



## Ixim

I'll just second the notion that MBTI is meant to be used on singular entities, NOT on large groups, let alone whole nations!


----------



## KraChZiMan

That is quite fun game indeed :tongue:

My offerings have always been like this, taking into account the culture and mentality of people. 
Only counting offerings that I am very certain about:

*USA*: ESxJ (the whole "fake it till you make it" and "get rich or die tryin'" mentality of American culture is very ESxJ-like)

*Australia*: ISTP (Australians really often engage in extreme sports and travelling in the outback, fending off dangerous creatures etc.)

*Russia*: xxFP (russian душа (means soul, as in essence, in russian) which describes russian mentality is very Fi concept) Link here: Russian soul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Eastern Europe*: ISTJ (I am from Eastern Europe too, and every so often people speak or favor something called "work ethics" that is very ISTJ thing to honor)

*Great Britain*: xSTJ (very much conventional ways of doing something and honouring traditions... not because Si is nostalgia, but because Si favours conventional, tried and true methods)

*Scandinavian countries*: ISFJ ("Law of Jante" that originated from Scandinavia and defines a lot about how Scandinavians behave is very ISFJ-like)

*Greece*: xSTP (chaotic, reckless behavior, extremely fun-loving people and the general "thinking on the feet" kind of thing)

*Italy*: ENxP (characterized by dramatic behavior which is very second-place Fi)

*Germany*: ENTJ (popular portrayal of German cultural identity is always something very ENTJ-like)

PLEASE READ THE BELOW TEXT BEFORE ACCUSING ME OF TYPING LARGE GROUPS OF PEOPLE:

I agree though that MBTI is not meant to type large groups of people and I stand by it, but it still does not hurt to type what I did above, since what I am typing is how culture values and mentality of nations match with cognitive functions. What I have typed above does not apply to whole nation, only about cultural identity, which usually has quite singular representation (such as Law of Jante, Russian Dusha etc.) and therefore can be typed to some extent.


----------



## Serpent

India is extremely Fe-Si.


----------



## Satratara

Xahhakatar said:


>


Finland is absolutely not INFP, just.. no XD even though I don't know if you are talking about people or how the country runs, still not INFP 

if we are talking about how the country runs then probably *ISxJ*, the country is kinda of a pushover and are kind of strict with the rules, and I don't know how to explain this properly, but they want us to be independent a lot faster than you can, for example they want us to know what we what career to choose when we are 16 

but if we are talking about social norms then probably *xSTP*... maybe XP most people here are crazy party people, like instead of calling it Wednesday they started to call it tiny saturday cause they can't wait for the weekend to to party and get drunk XD and we have a really large personal space you have if you are waiting for the bus for example you have to stay at least 3m/9 feet (at least I think it's 9 feet <.<) away from that other person XP

(English is not my mother language so sry for the typos and such )


----------



## Bash

Satratara said:


> Finland is absolutely not INFP, just.. no XD even though I don't know if you are talking about people or how the country runs, still not INFP
> 
> if we are talking about how the country runs then probably *ISxJ*, the country is kinda of a pushover and are kind of strict with the rules, and I don't know how to explain this properly, but they want us to be independent a lot faster than you can, for example they want us to know what we what career to choose when we are 16
> 
> but if we are talking about social norms then probably *xSTP*... maybe XP most people here are crazy party people, like instead of calling it Wednesday they started to call it tiny saturday cause they can't wait for the weekend to to party and get drunk XD and we have a really large personal space you have if you are waiting for the bus for example you have to stay at least 3m/9 feet (at least I think it's 9 feet <.<) away from that other person XP
> 
> (English is not my mother language so sry for the typos and such )


You are doing quite well with your English. = )


----------



## Satratara

Bash said:


> You are doing quite well with your English. = )
> 
> View attachment 276650


thanks ^^ I also have dysphasia so sometimes it's pretty hard to make sense of it XP

and that picture looks like it was taken here in Finland XD I didn't know they also did it in Sweden


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Urban Australians are quite different from country side/outback Australians though. In a way similar to how most in the northern half of the USA are quite different from the people in the south. 

The ones living in the countryside are more laid back and traditional. While we in the urbanised areas are not as laid back as they are.

So now that you know how would you type Urban Australia and country/outback Australia? They are quite different. Urban Australians are extremely orderly, conformist/collectivist and etc.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Australia (Home Country): ISTJ (equal emphasis on hard work, practicality (Te) and on relaxation, comfort, having a good time (Si))
Russia (Mum's and Grandma's country): INFJ, INFP? (Grandma was INFJ, but was Mum, and Dostoevsky INFP)
USA: ESTP (in my experience, most Americans I've met come across as Beta Quadra)
England: STJ (the values, the wit, it's all STJ)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Innit bruv? I found this one!
> Just google "the names" to get the countries.
> *INTJ (Arthur Kirkland): *Individualistic, confident, visionary, determined and natural leaders. However, skeptical, judgmental, clueless in romance
> *INTP (Lukas Bondevik):* Rational, contemplative, honest and straight-forward. However, critical, private and second guess themselves
> *ENTJ (Matthias K**ø**hler**):* Natural leaders, determined, self-confident, strong-willed, charismatic and inspiring. However, stubborn, impatient,dominating, ruthless
> *ENTP (Yao Wang):* Intelligent, original, charasmatic, energetic. However, argumentative, insensitive, intolerant
> *INFJ (Ivan Braginski):* Insightful, decisive, passionate,altruistic. However, sensitive, perfectionist, stubborn, private
> *INFP(Tino Väinämöinen**):* Idealistic, curious, loyal. Dedicatated, hard-working and seek harmony. However impractical, sensitive, difficult to get to know
> *ENFJ (Francis Bonnefoy):* Caring, empathetic, loving, tolerant, characteristic, altruistic. However, too selfless and sensitive, overly idealistic and struggle to make tough decisions
> *ENFP (Feliciano Vargas):* Charismatic, imaginative, warm. Curious, energetic, popular, friendly. However, highly emotional, find it difficult to focus, poor practical skills, need affirmation from others
> *ISTJ (Ludwig Beilschmidt):* Practical, create and enforce order, honest, dutiful. However, stubborn, insensitive, always by the book, judgmental, unreasonalbly blame themselves
> *ISFJ (Kiku Honda):* Careful and considerate, reliable, patient, observant, enthusiastic, loyal and hard-working. However, too humble and shy, repress their feelings, reluctant to change, overload themselves
> *ESTJ **(Roderich Edelstein):* Decisive, efficient, dedicated, patient and reliable, traditional. However, judgmental, too focused on social status, find it difficulat expressing emotion
> *ESFJ **(Gilbert Beilscmidt):* Outgoing and loyal, strong sense of duty, sensitive and warm. However, crave affirmation and acceptance, vulnerable to criticism, too needy and too selfless
> *ISTP (Vash Zwingli):* Observant, tolerant, candid, spontaneous, relaxed, great in crisis. However, stubborn, insensitive, private and reserved, engages in risky behaviour
> *ISFP (Lovino Vargas):* Charming, curious, passionate, artistic, open-minded and sympathetic, tend to avoid conflict. However, fiercely independent, unpredicatble, easily stressed, overly competitive and fluctuating self-esteem
> *ESTP (Antonio **Fern**ández **Carriedo, not Cheryl Fernandez Versini):* Bold, rational, original, perceptive, direct and sociable. However, impatient, risk-prone, blunt, have trouble reading situations and unstructured
> *ESFP (Alfred F. Jones):* Original, bold, practical, observant, love people and life, excellent people skills. However materialistic, conflict-averse, easily bored and unfocused


I actually think England's a 584 ENFP like me because I get England on every country-themed personality test (Hetalia or otherwise) that I take.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Xahhakatar said:


> I actually think England's a 584 ENFP like me because I get England on every country-themed personality test (Hetalia or otherwise) that I take.


Who is Francis Bonnefoy?!?

btw, nice to hear!!


----------



## Super Samurai

xaviergx said:


> UAE - ENTJ for sure. A lot of my friends have been to UAE


Edit: UAE seems to be Ne-Te. The way my friend describes Dubai(he lives there) it sounds very ENFP. Abu Dhabi sounds a bit ENTJ. UAE sounds like a place with an ENFP(Ne) persona mixed with an ENTJ(Te) system.


----------



## Highway Nights

The United States is probably ESTJ. Traditional but with a very strong innovative (Ne) bent. You could probably break it up based on regional stereotypes though. I'm from the south and our culture would be very hard to fit into a type, but the best I could say would be ESFJ women and xSTP men (with strong shadow Si). But it's very Si and aggressively Fe, which understandably frustrates northerners who are used to people minding their own business. Meanwhile, the Pacific Northwest is very xNxx with San Fransisco and Portland being aggressively xNFx and Seattle being more xNTx. It's hard to paint any country with one brush, but I think it's especially difficult with the United States because of its size and because of how spread everything is+generally low population density.
The UK is very ISTJ with a noticeable xSxP side (chavs, football hooligans), Australia is thought of as very xSxP, although as previously mentioned, there's a big divide between urban and rural Australians. Canada is probably the most Intuitive oriented English speaking country. Russia seems very xSxP, Scandinavia, especially Sweden, seems very xNFx, Germany seems very xxTJ, and south east Asia seems very ISFJ. United Arab Emirates seems very ENxP, I've seen the emir of Dubai typed as ENTP.

This is just going by stereotypes, I'd imagine that MBTI statistics are more or less the same regardless of where you go.


----------



## xForgottenOne

I have no idea wether MBTI and nationality have something to do with each other. It seems to me that people in the south are often E, and people more up north are I, but that's all I can think of. When taking a nationality test, I get Scandinavia most of the time.


----------



## Super Samurai

xaviergx said:


> Vietnam is very ENFP so I guess Reactive is XNFP. Korea is probably INFJ.


Vietnam = EXFJ sorry. It has to be Fe dom. I have never been but based on more info it doesn't seem as ENFP as I thought.


----------



## Super Samurai

Yeah Dubai seems Ne to me. I think it is too Te to be ENTP. Doha seems very ENTP though. 
IMO: 
Doha = ENTP
Dubai = ENFP or ENTJ seems either Te or Ne dominate. The crazy architecture shows signs of Fi. 

Both seem very Ne and future oriented.


----------



## aus2020

The casual society. She'll be right mate. Australia ESFP

The nation of laws and corporations. USA ESTJ

The country where everyone's a prince. Nigeria ESTP

The land of social religious laws. Saudi Arabia ENFJ

The realm of quality timepieces and banks. Switzerland ISTJ


----------



## Ghostsoul

http://www.crossculture.com/UserFiles/Image/colorcodingMJG(1).gif

From this I will give the country most likely to be MBTI types:
ISTJ: Germany
ESTJ: USA
ISTP: South Africa 
ESTP: Hungary
ISFP: Russia (or Slovakia)
ESFP: Italy
ENFP: U.A.E
INFP: Bulgaria
ISFJ: India
ESFJ: Indonesia
INFJ: Thailand
ENFJ: Vietnam
ENTP: Hong Kong
INTP: Singapore
INTJ: Finland
ENTJ: Sweden

Of course, these are mostly guesses.


----------



## Ihatepeople

Why does everyone think that Germany is an I? They are definitely not introverted, they don't even tolerate us. I's have it really hard in Germany, because they always expect us to be loud and open. If you are a quiet person they want to change you immediately. I don't know how it is in other countries, but here most of the people don't even know what "introverted" means and if you aren't extroverted (or at least act like it) they don't accept you, but that's just my personal experience. I think Germany would be more of an ENTJ or ESTJ.


----------



## Convex

I suppose you could try to type countries based on how they are ran, though it would be odd, but in no way can you base it off societal norms, because each region of the country will be different. That's why you see people complaining and disagreeing with some of the verdicts.


----------



## Sehrynn

Hereâ€™s Where You Should Live Based On Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog

"Here’s Where You Should Live Based On Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type"


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

America is an ESTJ that puts on an ENFJ cloak.


----------



## backdrop12

Sehrynn said:


> Hereâ€™s Where You Should Live Based On Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog
> 
> "Here’s Where You Should Live Based On Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type"


why the heck should I go to san francisco when i can get all of that in Greenwich Village / Williams burg XD

idk why tho but to me , San Francisco seems bland and I do not know why X3


----------



## Grandalf

Does anyone know the type of the USSR?


----------



## Swede

Ghostsoul said:


> I also found these:
> 
> From this would guess...
> Linear-Active: XSTJ
> Multi-Active/Linear-Active: XSTP
> Multi-Active: XSFP
> Multi-Active/Reactive: XNFP or XSFJ
> Reactive: XNFJ
> Linear-Active/Multi-Active: XNTX
> 
> Note: Reactive is also often seen as the most intuitive, and often sees the 'bigger picture'.


I'd say that Linear-Active looks very INTJ to me. I've also heard a PerC member from France saying that Sweden is an INTJ land. I agree with that statement (providing we are sober).

Culturally:
- small country with solid high tech industry, known for quality (no, I don't mean IKEA)
- efficient (that's how we get away with generous vacation & parental leave. :-b)
- honest & data driven (honest can be seen as 'blunt')
- reserved (especially in the winter) & picky with who we call friends
- do not see the need for individuals to conform (high gender equality, openminded towards other ideas and opinions than own - we have 9 political parties for example)
- prefer not to interact with strangers too much (a bit suspicious on a personal level)
- view most things critically (not always correctly) & share observations
- uncomfortable with huge emotional displays/outbursts (unless drunk, possibly) & avoid drama (remember, we are 'neutral' for a reason)


----------



## FakeLefty

'Murica- ESTJ
Polandball 'Murica- ESTP


----------



## Ghostsoul

Swede said:


> I'd say that Linear-Active looks very INTJ to me. I've also heard a PerC member from France saying that Sweden is an INTJ land. I agree with that statement (providing we are sober).
> 
> Culturally:
> - small country with solid high tech industry, known for quality (no, I don't mean IKEA)
> - efficient (that's how we get away with generous vacation & parental leave. :-b)
> - honest & data driven (honest can be seen as 'blunt')
> - reserved (especially in the winter) & picky with who we call friends
> - do not see the need for individuals to conform (high gender equality, openminded towards other ideas and opinions than own - we have 9 political parties for example)
> - prefer not to interact with strangers too much (a bit suspicious on a personal level)
> - view most things critically (not always correctly) & share observations
> - uncomfortable with huge emotional displays/outbursts (unless drunk, possibly) & avoid drama (remember, we are 'neutral' for a reason)


I would say INTJ is mostly linear-active with a small touch of reactive. I do agree Sweden is an INTJ country, if not an ENTJ.
Totally pure Linear-active is a little closer to ISTJ since pure linear actives do not care so much about intuitiveness. So Sweden would be an INTJ but Germany would be an ISTJ or ESTJ.
http://www.riversdown.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Screen-Shot-2014-05-29-at-16.12.23.png

I think in my orginal post I listed Sweden as an ENTJ, but since you live there you are probably correct about it being INTJ.


----------



## Ghostsoul

-Duplicate post-


----------



## Mair

Greece is ENFP.
Trust me , I know.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Denmark- INFP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ghostsoul said:


> http://www.crossculture.com/UserFiles/Image/colorcodingMJG(1).gif
> 
> From this I will give the country most likely to be MBTI types:
> ISTJ: Germany
> ESTJ: USA
> ISTP: South Africa
> ESTP: Hungary
> ISFP: Russia (or Slovakia)
> ESFP: Italy
> ENFP: U.A.E
> INFP: Bulgaria
> ISFJ: India
> ESFJ: Indonesia
> INFJ: Thailand
> ENFJ: Vietnam
> ENTP: Hong Kong
> INTP: Singapore
> INTJ: Finland
> ENTJ: Sweden
> 
> Of course, these are mostly guesses.


Seriously? That chart is nonsense. 
They just put the LEDCs countries on the right and the MEDCs countries on the left.


----------



## Ghostsoul

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Seriously? That chart is nonsense.
> They just put the LEDCs countries on the right and the MEDCs countries on the left.


U.A.E is an LEDC? 
Korea is an LEDC? 
Really?


----------



## Grandalf

Can anyone type Russia based on this?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ghostsoul said:


> U.A.E is an LEDC?
> Korea is an LEDC?
> Really?


It's only a generalization. They are exceptions but I'm just saying generally.
That chart is still crud. Nuff said.


----------



## Highway Nights

JA Grey said:


> Does anyone know the type of the USSR?


xNTJ. It's birth was extremely Ni-oriented, and probably more NF overall, but Te becomes very obvious very quickly. The nature of the USSR changed constantly though, and Stalin was probably an ESTJ.


----------



## Grandalf

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> xNTJ. It's birth was extremely Ni-oriented, and probably more NF overall, but Te becomes very obvious very quickly. The nature of the USSR changed constantly though, and Stalin was probably an ESTJ.


They seem more Fe. Maybe xNFJ?


----------



## KevinHeaven

Oh no yesterday I was thinking about making a thread about countries and their MBTI.


----------



## Swede

Ghostsoul said:


> I would say INTJ is mostly linear-active with a small touch of reactive. I do agree Sweden is an INTJ country, if not an ENTJ.
> Totally pure Linear-active is a little closer to ISTJ since pure linear actives do not care so much about intuitiveness. So Sweden would be an INTJ but Germany would be an ISTJ or ESTJ.
> http://www.riversdown.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Screen-Shot-2014-05-29-at-16.12.23.png
> 
> I think in my orginal post I listed Sweden as an ENTJ, but since you live there you are probably correct about it being INTJ.


Lol, well, we can compromise and say that Sweden is INTJ in the winters and ENTJ in the summers (assuming a relaxed, content and easy-going ENTJ and a depressed, struggling and beat-down INTJ). The seasonal swings between lack and abundance of sun has a major impact on the national spirit.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Swede said:


> Lol, well, we can compromise and say that Sweden is INTJ in the winters and ENTJ in the summers (assuming a relaxed, content and easy-going ENTJ and a depressed, struggling and beat-down INTJ). The seasonal swings between lack and abundance of sun has a major impact on the national spirit.


Sounds like a good idea :kitteh:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ghostsoul said:


> Sounds like a good idea :kitteh:


Actually, ISFJ for Sweden.
Massive socialists, and SF because they are very fashion oriented, despite atheism. 
Denmark is an INFP.
Finland is ISTJ.


----------



## Ghostsoul

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Actually, ISFJ for Sweden.
> Massive socialists, and SF because they are very fashion oriented, despite atheism.
> Denmark is an INFP.
> Finland is ISTJ.


Swede is Swedish as well, I am not.
Why don't you discuss it with her and not me.
Mine are only guesses.


----------



## Swede

Ghostsoul said:


> Swede is Swedish as well, I am not.
> Why don't you discuss it with her and not me.
> Mine are only guesses.


25 years born & raised in Sweden. 15+ years living with US husband in the US.
I think that I have a pretty good feel for the differences. Not sure that I necessarily want to get involved in an in-depth discussion though.


----------



## ESFPlover

LittleOrange said:


> What do you think would be MBTI types of different countries? I know that different kind of people live in every particular country, but just in general what MBTI type is a certain country the most oriented to?
> 
> I´ll start:
> 
> Germany - ISTJ or ISFJ
> 
> They are quiet, very practical and simple, I can see both T and F cause they are very rational but also pretty gentle and emotional....and definately J, very organized.
> 
> UK - ENFP
> 
> Loud, cheery, fluffy, optimistic, talkative, humorous, I´d say they are feelers cause they use endearing words a lot, they seem to be pretty spontaneous and easy going, I´d go for N instead of S....I don´t know why, they give me an N vibe....they don´t seem to be that simple...
> 
> Italy - ESTP or ESTJ
> 
> Loud, they enjoy food and sensory stuff, they are pretty simple so I´d go for S, they are also pretty toughish so T, I can´t decide P or J, Berlusconi was ESTP though, but I think they might be more J....hmm....
> 
> USA -ESFJ maybe...or ESFP?
> 
> Loud, pretty simple, I´d say they are feelers, they seem to be pretty aware of their emotions and express them freely, J or P....hmm....
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Feel free to analyze any country you want.


I totally agree with you on all of those.


----------



## Retsu

ESFPlover said:


> I totally agree with you on all of those.


Even the UK one? Really?


----------



## LittleOrange

Ihatepeople said:


> Why does everyone think that Germany is an I? They are definitely not introverted, they don't even tolerate us. I's have it really hard in Germany, because they always expect us to be loud and open. If you are a quiet person they want to change you immediately. I don't know how it is in other countries, but here most of the people don't even know what "introverted" means and if you aren't extroverted (or at least act like it) they don't accept you, but that's just my personal experience. I think Germany would be more of an ENTJ or ESTJ.


What? My experience is totally different. I used to live in such a country where introversion is unacceptable, now I live in Germany and it´s so refreshing! If you want to socialize it´s ok, if not - it´s ok, if you feel like talking - it´s ok, if not - it´s ok. And nobody ever told me that I should be louder...or forces me into something. Btw....I find German people very nice and open, but pretty much all the foreigners I met here (especially from Latin countries) find Germans very closed.

And US.....I´ve never been there, but do you agree that at least the picture they are trying to portray through the media and arts is very SP? I mean, they are all about freedom and taking risks and opportunities and making dreams come true...they seem pretty egalitarian with the whole "American dream" thing where every small men can make it if he is smart, creative and works hard. From what I know there are so many possibilites of education, that are impossible in Europe...I heard you don´t evan have to sign up when you move to US... Not to mention all the pop culture....it seems like a SP dream country


----------



## DeepSeaFlower

LittleOrange said:


> What? My experience is totally different. I used to live in such a country where introversion is unacceptable, now I live in Germany and it´s so refreshing! If you want to socialize it´s ok, if not - it´s ok, if you feel like talking - it´s ok, if not - it´s ok. And nobody ever told me that I should be louder...or forces me into something. Btw....I find German people very nice and open, but pretty much all the foreigners I met here (especially from Latin countries) find Germans very closed.
> 
> And US.....I´ve never been there, but do you agree that at least the picture they are trying to portray through the media and arts is very SP? I mean, they are all about freedom and taking risks and opportunities and making dreams come true...they seem pretty egalitarian with the whole "American dream" thing where every small men can make it if he is smart, creative and works hard. From what I know there are so many possibilites of education, that are impossible in Europe...I heard you don´t evan have to sign up when you move to US... Not to mention all the pop culture....it seems like a SP dream country


Interesting how much views can differ. It probably solely depends on the area you live in. 

At least where I live, people usually give you strange looks and ask if there's something wrong if you don't talk much. Throughout High School you're constantly encouraged to participate in discussions. If you don't, your grades will suffer a great deal. At work your colleagues always ask you about your weekend. If you have nothing interesting to tell, everyone thinks you're boring, have no life and just sit at home all day. 

I agree, however, that the German system could be typed as ISTJ. Everything is very planned, controlled and predictable. 

I also found it interesting that you typed the UK as ENFP. My impression was the complete opposite. A few years ago I went on a school trip to London for a week. It was like introvert paradise. Everyone was minding their own business, no one would dare making eye contact with you. Most people wouldn't even notice your existence. You could walk around in a bin bag and no one would care. There was no pressure to be loud, talkative or have something interesting to say. It was completely acceptable to keep to yourself. 
I remember getting out of the bus when we arrived back in Germany. Three teenage girls sitting on a bench were staring at me from across the street. I just thought to myself: "Yeah, I'm definitely home!"

I would type Germany as ESTJ and the UK as ISTJ. But as I said, it's totally a matter of perspective.


----------



## LittleOrange

DeepSeaFlower said:


> Interesting how much views can differ. It probably solely depends on the area you live in.
> 
> At least where I live, people usually give you strange looks and ask if there's something wrong if you don't talk much. Throughout High School you're constantly encouraged to participate in discussions. If you don't, your grades will suffer a great deal. At work your colleagues always ask you about your weekend. If you have nothing interesting to tell, everyone thinks you're boring, have no life and just sit at home all day.
> 
> I agree, however, that the German system could be typed as ISTJ. Everything is very planned, controlled and predictable.
> 
> I also found it interesting that you typed the UK as ENFP. My impression was the complete opposite. A few years ago I went on a school trip to London for a week. It was like introvert paradise. Everyone was minding their own business, no one would dare making eye contact with you. Most people wouldn't even notice your existence. You could walk around in a bin bag and no one would care. There was no pressure to be loud, talkative or have something interesting to say. It was completely acceptable to keep to yourself.
> I remember getting out of the bus when we arrived back in Germany. Three teenage girls sitting on a bench were staring at me from across the street. I just thought to myself: "Yeah, I'm definitely home!"
> 
> I would type Germany as ESTJ and the UK as ISTJ. But as I said, it's totally a matter of perspective.


Yeah, that´s really strange. I didn´t go to school in Germany, so I wouldn´t know. At my work, I almost never participate in group discussion on meetings (partly because I´m not so fluent in German). Nobody ever told me anything or looked weird. I´m usually pretty social and open when we are working on a project, but on breaks I sometimes go in another room by myself and nobody ever told me anything. One of my bosses who I typed as ENTP was once explaining to me what I should do and I was like "Yeah, yeah, yeah" and he told me "Please, tell me if I talk to much." But, being an ISFP type 7, I don´t really like a place to be totally introverted either, cause it gets boring lol. I noticed the thing here that although I find it refreshing that I can act naturally it is sometimes difficult to get people to do something, like they are too calm. I´m usually always the one that instigates an activity and as an introvert I find it draining.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

India plz


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

For India
The Awesome Science Geniuses are NT's
Normal Trendy Collegians are SP's
Company Employees are SJ's
NGO and Healthcare dudes are NF's

Seriously, in my class of 50, half of the people are SP's there are 2 NT's and the others are all SJ's


----------



## Grandalf

TheEpicPolymath said:


> India plz



esfj: still have the caste system and are isolated from the other castes much like high school cliques


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Retsu said:


> Even the UK one? Really?


Heh UK is ESTJ according to me


----------



## Retsu

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Heh UK is ESTJ according to me


Depends on where you go. Pretty much ISTJ in most places. But Scotland is ESTJ.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Retsu said:


> Depends on where you go. Pretty much ISTJ in most places. But Scotland is ESTJ.


Yeah, I agree with UK being introverted.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

JA Grey said:


> esfj: still have the caste system and are isolated from the other castes much like high school cliques


The caste system is pretty much dead now and we don't have high school.


----------



## Grandalf

reviving this thread for educational reasons:happy:



Ghostsoul said:


> I wrote this on the other thread, but I'm going to write it here too anyway...
> 
> If we are doing them based of values, this might help: Countries - Geert Hofstede
> It allows you to compare counties between culture values, based of 6 different dimensions.
> 
> PDI- Power Distance Index
> Individualism vs Collectivism
> Masculinity vs Femininity*
> Uncertainty avoidance
> Pragmatic vs Normative
> Indulgent vs Restraint


This is a very good source. We should work on how the dimensions align with functions
@TheEpicPolymath Actually it still somewhat matters The Economist explains: Why caste still matters in India | The Economist

Can we use this source in typing:laughing:? Map shows world's most racist countries (and the answers may surprise you) | Daily Mail Online


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Ok India may be Si, but Fe dom?


----------



## Grandalf

@TheEpicPolymath esfjs tend to be clique like and maintain group harmony through traditional institutions


----------



## linatet

considering hoffstede dimensions (which I have always loved!), I would say more collectivist societies are more F, they take into consideration how their actions affect the group and other people, while individualistic societies would tend to T. Same thing masculinity.
uncertainty avoidance is certainly related to J, as is long term orientation. Indulgence could be related to I/E, pragmatic and power distance are related to S.
But it's more complex than that, they are related to how the letters interact at the same time. I don't know so much about mbti to do this.


----------



## linatet

so, if someone is mbti expert, here it is:
high individuality they care for their direct family mostly and consider individual goals
high masculinity high drive for success and competition.
high uncertainty avoidance more need for planning
high long term orientation less connected to satisfaction now
high indulgence, people act freely and as they please
high power distance, they value hierarchies and tradition

please a typist care to relate it to mbti


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm pretty certain Finland is ISTJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

I'm also quite certain Denmark is INFP, 4w3 or 9w1. (Shy, peaceful, loves art and stories, whimsical, usually tries to put away history and look to the future but can be nostalgic sometimes. Rather sensitive. Highly individualistic, fashionable and doesn't like to follow the crowds too much, always follow the heart.)
On the other hand, China is ESTJ, 3w2 or 1w2. (Not that creative but intelligent, thinks education and money are everything, not much sentimentality in the system, rational, wannabe leaders of the world. They think for themselves.)


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

JA Grey said:


> @TheEpicPolymath esfjs tend to be clique like and maintain group harmony through traditional institutions


When a man is threatening a woman on the street in India, people watch it like a movie and let anything happen. 
Yeah Fe dom


----------



## ESFPlover

what do you think Poland is? I'm not really sure, I think they could be I's or E's, either way, its hard to tell.


----------



## Neonej

Poland, from my persceptive, could be an ENFJ. I am from Serbia, and Poland seems to be (for me) a saviour, a guardian, a leader of eastern european countries that are or want to be in EU. 
When it comes to Serbia, probably INFP is something that comes to my mind.


----------



## Tricks.Incantations

I'm from Indonesia and I think it's veeeeeery Fe. At least when it comes to values. ExFJ, leaning more towards ESFJ. The Netherlands (which I live in currently) I think have Fi-ish values. But I don't know if it's xxTJ or xxFP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Netherlands = INFP?


----------



## Tricks.Incantations

actually I'm thinking more of IxTJ/ExFP because their Fi and Te seem close together (since they're also direct and like effectiveness). But I lean more towards IxTJ because of the introversion and J-ish behaviour.


----------



## Super Samurai

I am going to say you can't get a more ENFP country than Ireland. I made an argument for UAE being ENFP based on functions but UAE is not a perfect example of an ENFP country. UAE could easily be ENTJ. Now Ireland is just the epitome of Ne. If I were to give a country that gives the best example of an Ne-Fi-Te-Si culture best it is Ireland. I typed Ireland as ESxJ just because I have an ESTJ Irish friend but it is far from that.


----------



## Grandalf

xaviergx said:


> I am going to say you can't get a more ENFP country than Ireland.


I've heard that Ireland has a lot of religious tension and protestants and catholics self-segregate themselves from eachother.

doesn't sound very Ne-dom to me.

I'd like to submit this to help type countries: Global Innovation Report 2014 | The Global Innovation Index


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

Germany- INTJ
They didn't used to call this place the "land of the philosophers" for nothing! They held their own pretty damn well in both World Wars, and even nowadays they continue to lead in research and technology. Let's not forget that they remain one of the most productive societies even with 30 days vacation a year, and the German's reputation for being very direct and blunt. Sounds pretty INTJ to me.

USA- ESTP
Loud, gregarious, sociable, fast-paced. Civilians alone have 300 million guns- we love action. We also are known for getting into wars and our military victories (without considering the long term consequences ) are way more revered than in most 1st world countries. And we loooove our consumer goods.

Nepal- INFP
Peaceful, earthy atmosphere. Not materialistic- home of the Buddhist culture.

Japan- INTP
Quiet and reserved, but at the forefront of science and technology. Relatively neutral in terms of world politics- kind of "keep to myself, let me develop my ideas" sort of place. The only thing that makes me second-guess the INTP label is that Japan is more collectivist in culture whereas INTP's are notorious for being "quiet mavericks".

Mexico- ESFJ
Outside the whole cartel problem, Mexico is known for being very Catholic and family/tradition oriented. Also have a reputation for being warm, friendly, and helpful (I can attest to this). 

Great Britain- ENTP
Loud but not as loud as their American counterparts. Famous for their sharp wit and sense of humor. Very assertive and has been known to kick ass when the time has called for it. Also pretty well-off financially (ENTP's are known to be good at making money and coming up with clever ways to build alliances etc.)

France- ISFP
I hate to type France as this seeing as they once had a great empire, but modern-day France is very artsy and not particularly intimidating as a country for war. No guns, free tuition- sounds kind of like a peaceful ISFP these days.

Russia- ISTP
Silent, stern-faced badasses with a "devil may care" attitude. Very resourceful with hands-on actions, especially in the Soviet days when they had to improvise with few tools. Russia doesn't speak as much about world affairs as some of the other countries, but they're tactical to the core in taking Ukraine and whatnot.

Sorry for the stereotypes, but yall knew it was coming lol.


----------



## ESFPlover

LittleOrange said:


> What do you think would be MBTI types of different countries? I know that different kind of people live in every particular country, but just in general what MBTI type is a certain country the most oriented to?
> 
> I´ll start:
> 
> Germany - ISTJ or ISFJ
> 
> They are quiet, very practical and simple, I can see both T and F cause they are very rational but also pretty gentle and emotional....and definately J, very organized.
> 
> UK - ENFP
> 
> Loud, cheery, fluffy, optimistic, talkative, humorous, I´d say they are feelers cause they use endearing words a lot, they seem to be pretty spontaneous and easy going, I´d go for N instead of S....I don´t know why, they give me an N vibe....they don´t seem to be that simple...
> 
> Italy - ESTP or ESTJ
> 
> Loud, they enjoy food and sensory stuff, they are pretty simple so I´d go for S, they are also pretty toughish so T, I can´t decide P or J, Berlusconi was ESTP though, but I think they might be more J....hmm....
> 
> USA -ESFJ maybe...or ESFP?
> 
> Loud, pretty simple, I´d say they are feelers, they seem to be pretty aware of their emotions and express them freely, J or P....hmm....
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Feel free to analyze any country you want.


I don't know Germany for ISFJ's, I don't really like that country, I think its too aggressive, not my thing.


----------



## ESFPlover

Mammon said:


> Just quickly:
> 
> Germany - xxTJ
> 
> UK - ExTx
> 
> USA - ESxJ
> 
> The Netherlands - ExxJ
> 
> Belgium - IxxJ
> 
> France - IxxJ
> 
> Spain - ExFP
> 
> Russia - xSTP
> 
> Japan - INxx
> 
> Italy - ESxx
> 
> Turkey - ExTx
> 
> Ukraine - IxFx
> 
> Sweden: IxFJ
> 
> Latvia: xxFP
> 
> Romania: INFx
> 
> These are my own personal impressions and stereotypish. So no real explanations


Reall? Ukraine - IxFx

Sweden: IxFJ


----------



## Mammon

ESFPlover said:


> Reall? Ukraine - IxFx
> 
> Sweden: IxFJ


Ukrainian people are really kind to the people dear to them. You know of nothing :3
It's Russia that's the 'bad guy'


----------



## linatet

Now that I know more about the functional axes.
The US is definitely Fi/Te! They emphasize finding yourself and expressing your individuality, and letting your light shine to the world. Fi all the way! It's funny cause you can even notice it on billboard ads, specially if you compare them to ads of places like Brazil. The other main characteristic is Te, they value getting things done, putting your ideas into action, entrepreneurship. They are probably Ne/Si too.

Brazil is Fe/Ti! Maybe ENFJ


----------



## Ausserirdische

linatet said:


> Brazil is Fe/Ti! Maybe ENFJ


No, Brazil is ESFP. This comes from personal experience.

:c


----------



## Amy

linatet said:


> Now that I know more about the functional axes.
> The US is definitely Fi/Te! They emphasize finding yourself and expressing your individuality, and letting your light shine to the world. Fi all the way! It's funny cause you can even notice it on billboard ads, specially if you compare them to ads of places like Brazil. The other main characteristic is Te, they value getting things done, putting your ideas into action, entrepreneurship. They are probably Ne/Si too.
> 
> Brazil is Fe/Ti! Maybe ENFJ


The US is ESxP, but more prone to ESTP 
Brazil is totally ESFP


----------



## linatet

Paranoid Android said:


> linatet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil is Fe/Ti! Maybe ENFJ
> 
> 
> 
> No, Brazil is ESFP. This comes from personal experience.
> 
> :c
Click to expand...

What do you mean by personal experience?
If you mean you are Brazilian, I am too 
Why ESFP? 
If you look at the cognitive functions, Brazil is no way Fi instead of Fe. Also not Te


----------



## xForgottenOne

I wouldn't say ExxJ for the Netherlands, we're often seen as a very cold and impersonal country. I'd say we're IxTP, but not sure though.


----------



## linatet

Karla said:


> linatet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know more about the functional axes.
> The US is definitely Fi/Te! They emphasize finding yourself and expressing your individuality, and letting your light shine to the world. Fi all the way! It's funny cause you can even notice it on billboard ads, specially if you compare them to ads of places like Brazil. The other main characteristic is Te, they value getting things done, putting your ideas into action, entrepreneurship. They are probably Ne/Si too.
> 
> Brazil is Fe/Ti! Maybe ENFJ
> 
> 
> 
> The US is ESxP, but more prone to ESTP
> Brazil is totally ESFP
Click to expand...

If you look at the functions there is no way the US is not Fi/Te


----------



## linatet

Just noticed some users like @Rebelgoatalliance and @RevolverOcelot have already said the US is ESTJ. This is my guess also. Te/Fi and Ne/Si, very clearly (see my previous post of the US). Anyone that says the US is Fe/Ti is damn crazy. Lots of variations depending on the place, but that's the spirit they value

Just because people love little stories, my sister is INFP and lived in the US to study in an American university. She fell in love with the place completely and didn't want to go back to Brazil. She said there they value your individuality, your own desires and personal space, and that they put things into action and simplify the practical aspects of life. She compared to Brazil saying it doesn't fit her personality as here standing out is seem as a terrible thing and you have to adapt and do as others expect. What happened is basically that she is an INFP living miserably in a Fe culture that found herself in the American Te/Fi culture, and she highlights the difference.
For instance, if you ask an American why they wouldn't say something rude to someone, they would answer something like: "because I don't want to be rude" or "because I am not a rude person". A Brazilian would say something like: " because they would get hurt" or "because people wouldn't like me"
Phff I actually noticed these real life examples when I was there. I can write much more (I can write a book about differemces in brazilian and americam cultures) but to sum up in this aspect Brazil is Fe (like most collective cultures) and the US is Fi/Te


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Poland: No idea, could be literally anything at this point. Probably some sort of NF tho

Russia: INTJ as fuck

Germany: definitely an xxTJ

Iroquois (dead nation, but I love it): ENFJ

Italy: ESFJ

Cuba: INFP as hell

England: Jk, the English aren't people, so MBTI doesn't apply to them

Ireland: A very broken ENFP

China: xSTJ

Japan: ISxJ

Canada: xNFP


----------



## Zeri

I'm from the Caribbean - many islands, but as a group - hmmm, probably ESFP.


----------



## Zeri

USA - most definitely ESFJ, yes...
Canada - ISFJ


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Greco-Bactria~INTP
Sasanians~INFP
Ptolemaic dynasty~ESFP
Qin~ENTJ/ISTJ


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Greco-Bactria~INTP
> Sasanians~INFP
> Ptolemaic dynasty~ESFP
> Qin~ENTJ/ISTJ


Ohhhhh, former empires, I like it.

Tang: ENTJ (domineering, assertive, and ambitious)

Ottomans: ENFJ

Byzantinium: xNFJ

Prussia: IxTJ


----------



## Introvertia

@Satratara

I was thinking exactly the same. Finland is the biggest ISTJ in existence (of countries).


----------



## Tomie

Czech Republic: INFJ 
Hungary: INTJ
Switzerland: INTP
Netherlands: ISFP
America: ExFP
Canada: ISFJ
Russia: ISTP
Germany: ISTJ
Japan: ISTJ (work culture) INTP (lonely herbivore male culture) 
Israel: Too soulless and evil to type and I spent the last 2 minutes thinking of MBTI types for countries so I could add this part


----------



## Stevester

Zeri said:


> USA - most definitely ESFJ, yes...




The.......country that thinks every other country in the world sucks and won't even bother checking up on map where they are located is Fe-Dom??


No offense to my American buddies here, but....yeah.


----------



## Kn0wB34

Based on where I've lived & visited (society wise)

Singapore: xNxP [younger generation mostly]
Malaysia: xxFP
Oman: ESFJ big time
UAE: xNTx
[Northern] Thailand: xNFP
Germany: IxxJ [I was only there for a brief time but it seemed more on the reserved end compared to the US]
US: ESxx


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Stevester said:


> The.......country that thinks every other country in the world sucks and won't even bother checking up on map where they are located is Fe-Dom??
> 
> 
> No offense to my American buddies here, but....yeah.


I don't know where people think the USA is ESFJ, but it sure as hell isn't being so militaristic, standard-obsessed, and being so organized. ESTJ for the US.


----------



## Stevester

*Te:* ''We're in charge, we have the facts, we're more competent than you''

*Si:* ''We follow tradition, we respect the amendments even if they don't make sense anymore. No reason to look into other things that don't make sense for us''

*Ne:* ''We'll do crazy shit to keep you guessing like electing Trump, he may be what we always needed. Let's just try him out and see what happens. We can start crazy trends''

*Fi:* ''We actually don't really know what we want, our values keep contradicting themselves. Criticize us and we'll tell you to f*ck off! Because we ultimately have the moral high ground''





Okay, so I can buy the USA being ESTJ.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I made this map last summer for my ENTP friend to see (Haven't shown him yet, but I will later). 











Or if the image is too small, didn't load, or is too blurry, check this imgur:https://www.imgur.com/a/DggrxIZ


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Alivingobituary42 said:


> I made this map last summer for my ENTP friend to see (Haven't shown him yet, but I will later).
> 
> View attachment 816741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if the image is too small, didn't load, or is too blurry, check this imgur:https://www.imgur.com/a/DggrxIZ


Ireland is full of INF's, and England is about as ISTJ as you can get. Besides that, Canada is more ENFP than ENTP IMO, Russian pseudo-slavs are INTJs, Cuba is super-INFP (very well educated, extremely unstable, constantly undergoing political revolutions), Africa varies (I'll go into it in my next comment), and Indonesia is probably ENFJ, Uruguay is INFJ, Brazil is a very drunk ESTJ, and Argentina is some sort of ST


----------



## Father Will

I can't believe I am doing this

Canada(home country): ENFJ 
United States of America(fun neighbor): ESTJ
UK: ISTJ
France: ESFP
Spain: ESFJ
Germany: INFJ
Denmark: ISFJ
Sweden: ENFJ
Norway: ISTJ
Finland: INTP
Italy: ESFJ? ESTP?
Japan: ISFP 
North Korea: ISTJ? Everything they seem to be doing seems to be out of what happened in the past.
South Korea: ESFJ
China: IxTJ
Australia: xSTP


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

@Father Will Generally, I'd agree but I have a few exceptions

France: ENFJ to the max

Denmark: INTP, maybe INFJ

Italy: xSFP would be my guess

UK: They don't count, the English aren't people


----------



## Shadowhuntress

I think the US was formerly ESTJ, but now it's a living, breathing reality TV show. We've become ESFP here.

I believe Putin is so ISTP that Russia seems that way.

Germany: ESTJ

Canada: ENFx

The Mediterranean countries in Europe are interesting. There is a mixture of the healthy ESFP relaxed vibe with a more traditional ESFJ culture from yesteryear that hasn't faded away.


----------



## HIX

Canada: ISFJ
USA: ISFJ
Mexico: ESTP
Brazil: INFP
Argentina: INFJ
Ireland: ENFP
Scotland: ENTJ
England: ISFJ
France: INFP
Netherlands: ENFP
Germany: ISTJ
Poland: INTJ
Russia: ISTP
Portugal: INFP
Spain: ENFP
Italy: INFJ
Greece: ENFJ
Egypt: ENFJ
South Africa: ENFJ
Nigeria: ENFJ
Turkey: ESTP
Israel: ESFJ
Saudi Arabia: ESFJ
Iran: INTP
India: INTP
China: ISFJ
South Korea: ESFP
Japan: ISFP
Indonesia: ESTP


----------



## Fatal Destiny

ENFP-Japan Weird and bubbly

ENTJ-USA enterprising and cocky

ENFJ-the Vatican leaders of the ethical world

ENTP-Sweden Atheist code monkeys

ESTJ-England Can't get along with France and keeps reminding you of how great he used to be

INTJ-Germany they keep trying to take over the world

INTP-Russia Chess and silence

INFJ-France ok maybe a little pretentious. Always fighting with England

ISFP-Greece nah don't worry about your financial troubles; just have some more pita and hummus

ESFP-Italy "in heaven your lover is an Italian"

ISTP-Finland might be full of serial killers

ESTP-Australia Alcohol and outlaws

INFP-Canada USA's quirky friend. USA feels protective of him

ESFJ-Brazil unashamedly Catholic

ISFJ-Iceland Switzerland "guys, let's not fight"

ISTJ-China "work will save your soul"


----------



## korkor

Fatal Destiny said:


> ENFP-Japan Weird and bubbly
> 
> ENTJ-USA enterprising and cocky
> 
> ENFJ-the Vatican leaders of the ethical world
> 
> ENTP-Sweden Atheist code monkeys
> 
> ESTJ-England Can't get along with France and keeps reminding you of how great he used to be
> 
> INTJ-Germany they keep trying to take over the world
> 
> INTP-Russia Chess and silence
> 
> INFJ-France ok maybe a little pretentious. Always fighting with England
> 
> ISFP-Greece nah don't worry about your financial troubles; just have some more pita and hummus
> 
> ESFP-Italy "in heaven your lover is an Italian"
> 
> ISTP-Finland might be full of serial killers
> 
> ESTP-Australia Alcohol and outlaws
> 
> INFP-Canada USA's quirky friend. USA feels protective of him
> 
> ESFJ-Brazil unashamedly Catholic
> 
> ISFJ-Iceland Switzerland "guys, let's not fight"
> 
> ISTJ-China "work will save your soul"


I disagree with Japan being an ENFP. They're a very conservative, tradition-based society as a whole. Yes, there are some aspects of the society where there is kookiness and out-there ideas and entertainment and fashion, but overall, I'm gonna have to go ISTJ.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ka1serTheRoll

Tomie said:


> Czech Republic: INFJ
> Hungary: INTJ
> Switzerland: INTP
> Netherlands: ISFP
> America: ExFP
> Canada: ISFJ
> Russia: ISTP
> Germany: ISTJ
> Japan: ISTJ (work culture) INTP (lonely herbivore male culture)
> Israel: Too soulless and evil to type and I spent the last 2 minutes thinking of MBTI types for countries so I could add this part


Czech Republic: Their entire economy relied around selling guns to people in the 20s and 30s. If guns were an MBTI, they'd be it.

Hungary: Hot, moderately murderous... could be INTJ or ENTJ, either one works

Switzerland: Totally

Nederlands: NOOOOOOOT an ISFP in the slightest. ENTP 100%

America: Which one?

Canada: ISFJ? U high? ENFP!

Russia: Could be ISTP or INTJ.

Germany: Prussia? ISTJ as hell. Modern Germany? More of a conscious INTJ or ENTJ than anything else

Japan: ISTJ/ISFJ. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too conservative to be INTP

Israel: Ahem, Israeli here! We're not English, we have souls, even if our government doesn't!


----------



## Ichthus

Sily said:


> Oh heck, just for fun:
> 
> Canada, Sweden, Finland, Iceland, Norway, India = INFP
> USA = if you go by the media + TV + commercials (ESFJ), in reality (ISFJ)
> Brazil, France, Monaco = ESFP
> Vatican City (Holy See), Switzerland, Germany, China, North Korea, Russia = ISTJ
> Egypt = ESTP
> Lithuania, South Korea = ISTP
> New Zealand, California, Tonga = ISFP
> UK, Japan = INTP
> Mexico, Brazil = ESFJ
> Peru = IS*J
> New York City, Chicago = ESTJ
> 
> Can't explain. h: Just "feels". :happy:


Brazil is ESFP or ESFJ? Or you are uncertain?


----------



## Charus

USA seems to be very ESFP to me, the way they are holding their values about freedom and democracy seems Fi to me, and the way they seem to get the enjoyment of the action of folding their values at given opportunity is very Se to me.

Russia seems INFP to me, the depth on literature and history is very Fi Ne to me.

This is just my country typing theories.


----------



## Sily

Ichthus said:


> Brazil is ESFP or ESFJ? Or you are uncertain?


Honestly Sir -- I have no idea what I am doing and I should not even be in this thread. 

ESFP Brazil.


----------



## SweetTsubaki

What is with people assigning Fi to France ? Fi might be a more 3rd Republic thing, but even then French culture is generally aggressively Fe and Si.
Now depending on the region it might be one more than the other but generally speaking, you shoyld stay in your place because that's how things are and keep the peace. The Paris region might be more INTP as it's "colder" (mostly to stranger so...)
but yeah generally France is an xSFJ country


----------



## Fried_Pan

I'm not going to type countries as a whole, but rather try to guess which type their culture matches best. MBTI type (I'm more Keirsian though) corresponds to more "objective" traits of the culture, what ties the culture together. Enneagram type corresponds to the predominant motivations of people within that culture.

Places I've lived in:
Russia - ISTP 9
Serbia - ENTP 2

Places I've consumed a lot of content from:
USA - ESTJ 3
England - ISTJ 8

Places I don't know much about (not even their language), but that are still fun to guess:
France - INFJ 4
Iran - ISFP 1
Japan - ISFJ 3


----------



## islandlight

AstralVagabond said:


> USA - ESTx. I see the States being run predominantly by a mix of ESTJs and ESTPs - with ESTJs mostly in charge of work and business institutions and which moral values are preferred and ESTPs in charge of a lot of the culture, particularly pop culture.
> 
> Canada - ESFJ. Affable, peaceful and tradition-bound. Based on what I've heard about Canada, it sounds right to me.


Canadians aren't tradition bound. It's the Americans who have national heroes, patriotism, several active fraternities on every university campus, etc. They make a huge deal of holidays such as Thanksgiving and July 4. American men have a strong sense of what a "real man" is and does. Tradition!

We Canadians have no national heroes and little patriotism. Holidays are just a day off work. We don't care much about defining who we are. We just kind of bumble along and wonder where our next beer (or joint) is coming from.

Americans J, Canadians P.


----------

